# Does anybody know this pattern?



## DaniBalkanska (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello ladies,

hope you're all well x

I found photos of this beautiful pattern but unfortunately I don't know how to find the instructions. Does anybody know by any chance how to knit it?

Any help is much appreciated xx


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't help you but would interested to know what it is, too.
Not sure if it is knitted, though.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Whatever it is, its beautiful.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Had a look at ravelry and someone is selling a pattern for a "spiderweb and diamond" lace shawl pattern. This could be it, except the designer has not posted a picture!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I am sure that someone on this site was working that pattern within the last month. There were two postings as whoever it was conquered the pattern. I want to say it had to do with ice, frost or snow but don't quote me on that. I have searched but no luck. Hopefully, if I am correct, she will log on and see your query.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sure it's crochet. It's called the spiked star stitch. The pink one looks like its done holding 2 strands tog. Perhaps a mohair and a thread. The blue one is a diamond weave which is a knit stitch. Here's how to do the star stitch. Watch the video.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

sure is pretty


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I think it is knit---may do a bit of playing with some yarn later.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful pattern.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Another how-to for the spiked star stitch


----------



## jtkdesigns (Mar 13, 2012)

I think this is the pattern you are looking for 



Multiple of 4 stitches 
Colors A and B.

Row Number Color Begin Row Repeat End Row 
Row: 1 - 
(Wrong side) A * purl wrapping yarn twice for each stitch repeat from * 
Row: 2 - A * slip 4 stitches briefly in order to drop extra wraps, then return the 4 stitches to the left needle; (k4-tog, p4-tog) twice in the same 4 stitches repeat from * 
Row: 3 - B p2 * purl wrapping yarn twice for each stitch repeat from * ending p2 
Row: 4 - B k2 * slip 4 stitches briefly in order to drop extra wraps, then return the 4 stitches to the left needle; (k4-tog, p4-tog) twice in the same 4 stitches repeat from * ending k2 

Repeat Rows 1 - 4


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

jtkdesigns said:


> I think this is the pattern you are looking for
> 
> Multiple of 4 stitches
> Colors A and B.
> ...


That does look very similar but seems to me there is a knit stitch between the 'clusterings' of stitches and maybe a row of knit between the next row of clusters. And, the original picture looks to be done with a finer yarn on a larger needle. Haven't been able to find this stitch in any of my books.
Hope someone solves the puzzle.


----------



## DaniBalkanska (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys so much! 

I will try it today with mohair and large needles and will report back to you  

Cheers,
Dani x


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

Where did you find the photos? Maybe that will help some of us do a search for you and for us, because that is simply beautiful!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful.... will be looking for instructions.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/StCatalog.guest.cfm?alpha=D

Look up daisy stitch. Pretty sure that is it with lace yarn and a larger needle.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/StCatalog.guest.cfm?alpha=D
> 
> Look up daisy stitch. Pretty sure that is it with lace yarn and a larger needle.


I do believe you have solved the puzzle!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

YUP, looks right to me too MevBB. And that site is one worth keeping just to look at the various stitches.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I could swear this is Sunrise Stitch. Although I supposed the stitch may have a number of names. See the pickles blog.

http://www.pickles.no/icelandic-sunrise-shawl/

I think the mohair give it a lovlier lacy quality. I will have to be playing with that one shortly myself.


----------



## molz (Jan 31, 2012)

That IS Beautiful!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow is this beautiful...... I hope someone can identify it for you. Looks like it would be fun to make.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> I could swear this is Sunrise Stitch. Although I supposed the stitch may have a number of names. See the pickles blog.
> 
> http://www.pickles.no/icelandic-sunrise-shawl/
> 
> I think the mohair give it a lovlier lacy quality. I will have to be playing with that one shortly myself.


Not sure if this is the stitch but what an absolutely fabulous site for modern up-to-date free patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I love that site.... I love purple kitty too but knitting fool has so many more stitch patterns.. I have a 7 panel throw I am making and I have 2 stitch patterns that I am doing.. after 6 feet it gets a bit boring.. now I can find 5 more patterns to do and the throw will be that much more interesting... thanks for reminding me of this site.... Ronie


Mevbb said:


> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/StCatalog.guest.cfm?alpha=D
> 
> Look up daisy stitch. Pretty sure that is it with lace yarn and a larger needle.


----------



## DaniBalkanska (Mar 5, 2012)

This is great thank you. I guess I only have to ask somebody to explain properly to me how to knit this 

Thanks again,
Dani x


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I did a search by typing "knit lace patterns, free" and came upon a list of different sites. As I was looking through them, I saw something similar to what you have shown, but maybe not exact. The web address to get to the photo/pattern is:

http://knerryknitski.blogspot.com/2007/09/blog-post.html

I hope this is it


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a great pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DaniBalkanska (Mar 5, 2012)

yey!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is fantastic...... Oh my goodness. Never fails ask and someone will find it in this community. Do you suppose if I asked for a pot of gold.... y'all would find it?


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

this is beautiful!


----------



## BSH (Oct 8, 2011)

DaniBalkanska said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> hope you're all well x
> 
> ...


Please look at the stitches below and see how the match is. Which one do you think looks like the sample?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I spent some time on Knitting Fool and I have to agree that this is daisies but with a finer yarn and bigger needles.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

BSH said:


> DaniBalkanska said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ladies,
> ...


I watched the youtube demonstration on the Icelandic stitch. And couldn't help but think that by using a finer yarn the results would be the same. Looking at the crochet daisy stitch, it would seem that it is a good match also... one crocheted the other knit. I'm certainly going to try the knit version. When they pulled out the spikes while knitting it resembled your picture.


----------



## DaniBalkanska (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's the bottom one. 

Thanks,
Dani


----------



## DaniBalkanska (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

just to report back what I've done so far. 
I've combined some of the ideas you gave me with the Icelandic stitch and here are the results. 

Row 1:
* K 1, YO * Repeat from * to * throughout the row.
Don´t YO before the first stitch, just start knitting like it says in the pattern.

Row 2:
*Take 5 loops on the left needle while knitting them together like so: P 1, YO, P 1, YO, P1 through the same 5 stitches. Between every stitch you should pull the yarn out properly, making sure that you get 5 even stitches on your right needle., K1* Repeat from * to * throughout the row.

Row 3:
Loosely * K 1, YO * Repeat from * to * throughout the row.
Don´t YO before the first stitch, just start knitting like it says in the pattern.

Row 4:
First start with 3 loops, K1 and then continue with * to *

*Take 5 loops on the left needle while knitting them together like so: P 1, YO, P 1, YO, P1 through the same 5 stitches. Between every stitch you should pull the yarn out properly, making sure that you get 5 even stitches on your right needle., K1* Repeat from * to * throughout the row.

Finish with 3 loops to keep the symetry.


I think that's it.

The only thing that's left to learn is how to do the trim and achieve those beautiful curves?

Many thanks for all your help and support! You are fantastic! xx

Dani


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

DaniBalkanska said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> just to report back what I've done so far.
> I've combined some of the ideas you gave me with the Icelandic stitch and here are the results.
> ...


That is absolutely beautiful!! congratulations on solving the puzzle and sharing how to do the stitch.
Oh, love the color too.
  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DaniBalkanska (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you, I couldn't have done it without all your help girls.

The yarn is Rowan's Kidsilk haze Dewberry, I also got Majestic and Trance yesterday from the shop 

http://www.knitrowan.com/yarns/kidsilk-haze

I knit the wraps for my work, as I am baby and newborn photographer and expecting also my second baby in 4 weeks. Can't wait to take some photos

Dani xx


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Oh my goodness! It's absolutely gorgeous..... keep showing us what you have done. I'm so excited, I just about jumped right out of my seat. I so love these fine wispy looking shawls too! Thank you for sharing with us on what you have done. l


----------



## DaniBalkanska (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to show you the final result of my knitting. Introducing Our son Christopher, 9 days old!

And some more photos here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danroka/


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness.... he looks like an Ann Gettis Baby. Beautiful and so snug as a bug in the rug.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, he's beautiful.


----------



## Coolcatcarol (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes, I know the pattern...I hunted for it high and low and its called "Fancy" from Rowan magazine knit project 49. The knit stitch was used for a sweater and it was posted on Ravelry by Erika Knight. There is also a youtube video you can look at: Tuto tricot : point "Paquerettes" pour pull "Fancy" (Fancy stitch knitting) ....look it up.


----------

